# vehicle importation questions



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

My husband and I live in Baja, where rules for importing vehicles are very lax. We have one old truck that is US plated and lives here permanently. We have a 1998 Dodge Diesel with a pop-up camper that we use to travel to the mainland every year, and to visit family on our annual trip to the States. We are in our last year of FM2 (having had 5 years of FM3) and are expecting to easily slide into "inmigrado" or "residente permanente" or whatever this coming spring. At which point, apparently, in the greater world of Mexico, we are supposed to be driving a Mexican plated vehicle. Two years ago on our trip to the mainland we temporarily imported the vehicle in La Paz before taking the ferry to the mainland. Last year, blissfully thinking that our importation was for 10 years like our boat importation, we did not import the truck before our trip. We were only stopped once and asked for papers but convinced the guy that it was good for 10 years because that was what we believed. Now we are getting ready for another trip to the mainland and understand that the 6-month temporary import is now $200 which is refundable when we go back to the US (which does us no good since we won't be going that way until late July and crossing at Tecate where they aren't set up for that stuff). We'll see what might be done when we go to La Paz in a few weeks.
Meanwhile, after all that, the real question is should we/how do we import a vehicle permanently? We don't want to import the current truck because it will be replaced within a few years. Is there some work-around so we don't have to spend days in Tijuana doing paperwork? Can we do some sort of 10-year permit like our boat that would be okay as enmigrados and save the yearly fee when we travel?
I guess this is a confusing question, but then, I am confused. Any words of advice?
ps I think our biggest problem is that we travel to the mainland where the rules are enforced. Here in Baja, I know people who have been nationalized Mexicans who drive US plated vehicles. Heck, half the Mexicans down here drive US plated vehicles.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

mariaelena said:


> My husband and I live in Baja, where rules for importing vehicles are very lax. We have one old truck that is US plated and lives here permanently. We have a 1998 Dodge Diesel with a pop-up camper that we use to travel to the mainland every year, and to visit family on our annual trip to the States. We are in our last year of FM2 (having had 5 years of FM3) and are expecting to easily slide into "inmigrado" or "residente permanente" or whatever this coming spring. At which point, apparently, in the greater world of Mexico, we are supposed to be driving a Mexican plated vehicle. Two years ago on our trip to the mainland we temporarily imported the vehicle in La Paz before taking the ferry to the mainland. Last year, blissfully thinking that our importation was for 10 years like our boat importation, we did not import the truck before our trip. We were only stopped once and asked for papers but convinced the guy that it was good for 10 years because that was what we believed. Now we are getting ready for another trip to the mainland and understand that the 6-month temporary import is now $200 which is refundable when we go back to the US (which does us no good since we won't be going that way until late July and crossing at Tecate where they aren't set up for that stuff). We'll see what might be done when we go to La Paz in a few weeks.
> Meanwhile, after all that, the real question is should we/how do we import a vehicle permanently? We don't want to import the current truck because it will be replaced within a few years. Is there some work-around so we don't have to spend days in Tijuana doing paperwork? Can we do some sort of 10-year permit like our boat that would be okay as enmigrados and save the yearly fee when we travel?
> I guess this is a confusing question, but then, I am confused. Any words of advice?
> ps I think our biggest problem is that we travel to the mainland where the rules are enforced. Here in Baja, I know people who have been nationalized Mexicans who drive US plated vehicles. Heck, half the Mexicans down here drive US plated vehicles.


It sounds to me the only solution is to nationalize a US car or truck in TJ and wait the week or if lucky several days for the importer guy and pay about $500.00 US , depending on the year and value of the vehicle, to have it done. I see no other quick way to do it. If you look at the rules if you do get a Residente Permanente card and do get pulled over you might get the vehicle impounded. I know many who have nationalized cars in Baja and it is a good thing to shop around for a good price from the guys who do the papaerwork for you. I have heard the price is from soup to nuts. It is cheaper for a 10 year old car than a 4 year old car. Alan


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As either, Inmigrado, Residente Permanente or Naturalized Mexican, it is against the law to drive or own a foreign plated vehicle. Many violate that, and sometimes vehicles are confiscated. However, I wouldn't want to run over somebody and be in that kind of violation; especially if I owned property.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> As either, Inmigrado, Residente Permanente or Naturalized Mexican, it is against the law to drive or own a foreign plated vehicle. Many violate that, and sometimes vehicles are confiscated. However, I wouldn't want to run over somebody and be in that kind of violation; especially if I owned property.


Exactly. I forgot about being in an accident where you or even the other guy is at fault and someone is seriously injured. That could be a nightmare, even time locked up until it is sorted out, and worth the time and money to be driving a legalized vehicle. Alan


----------



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks. I guess we can get by this winter with a temporary importation sticker. Our residency will change in June when we become residente permanente. Hopefully we can carefully get ourselves up north in July, replace the old truck (I don't want to import a truck and then replace it the next year and have to go through the whole process again), then stop in Tijuana and import it on our way south. Alan, do you know if we could import in Mexicali and would that be any easier?
The old Nissan, which lives here, as been in town for 20 years and will crumble to dust here somewhere.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

mariaelena said:


> Thanks. I guess we can get by this winter with a temporary importation sticker. Our residency will change in June when we become residente permanente. Hopefully we can carefully get ourselves up north in July, replace the old truck (I don't want to import a truck and then replace it the next year and have to go through the whole process again), then stop in Tijuana and import it on our way south. Alan, do you know if we could import in Mexicali and would that be any easier?
> The old Nissan, which lives here, as been in town for 20 years and will crumble to dust here somewhere.


Mexicali and TJ are full of companies that nationalized US vehicles. I might have a card of one that does it in Mexicali for the right price still. If not my neighbor has had it done 3 times and used a guy in the last few years for his daughters there. It is real common and they save money rather than buy used nation vehicles or at least that is what they think OR it might be they think the vehicles did not run over potholes constantly and were not drive hard, I don´t know the reasoning. I give up trying to figure things like this out.


----------



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

This is terrific. Thanks to both of you. 
Since you're so helpful, two more questions. To get the paperwork done, do we and the vehicle have to be in one place for the whole process? I guess what I'm wondering is, would it be possible for us to stay with friends in San Diego while we get this done. Maybe one trip across so they can get the information from the truck, then return to San Diego and wait for the process to finish, then final trip across the border? If we have to walk across and take a taxi to some office to sign papers that would be okay but crossing back into the US at San Ysidro with a vehicle more than once in a couple of days would be excrutiating.
Second question: What happens when we drive our Mexican-plated and imported truck back into the states for our summer visit? As US nationals, can we drive a Mexican truck? Are there any hassles?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

mariaelena said:


> This is terrific. Thanks to both of you.
> Since you're so helpful, two more questions. To get the paperwork done, do we and the vehicle have to be in one place for the whole process? I guess what I'm wondering is, would it be possible for us to stay with friends in San Diego while we get this done. Maybe one trip across so they can get the information from the truck, then return to San Diego and wait for the process to finish, then final trip across the border? If we have to walk across and take a taxi to some office to sign papers that would be okay but crossing back into the US at San Ysidro with a vehicle more than once in a couple of days would be excrutiating.
> Second question: What happens when we drive our Mexican-plated and imported truck back into the states for our summer visit? As US nationals, can we drive a Mexican truck? Are there any hassles?


I feel you can get the guy to do the paperwork and you could be in SD without staying in TJ. I know driving a nationalized vehicle with proper US insurance and title and registration would be OK when you are immigrated to Mexico properly. The border agents when you cross seem to not be interested in much except what you bring back if you are a US citizen. The police in the US want everything documented, I would presume, if you get pulled over. I have never heard of anyone having a problem, yet.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Info from Rolly Brook and a Nogales experience

Nationalizing Your Vehicle


----------

